

Cut average response time by three quarters using Redis - timmillwood
http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/blog/cut-average-response-time-by-three-quarters-using-redis

======
Nikkau
We have the same exact post each week.

Why not use existing redis-based solution like rack cache?

~~~
timmillwood
A custom solution is more fun to work with (especially with a personal project
like a blog) and also give more flexibility.

Maybe my next blog post should compare the performance of the two options?

